# My New Pygmies!!!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Well my first day back home from TN I went and purchased some more goats :roll: I think these are going to be close to being full Pygmies. They don't really show many of the Nigi traits except for the little one year old. I bought 8; 2 Doeling, 3 Does, 2 Bucklings, and 1 Buck (the Buck/Bucklings and one Doeling were bought to help get a better price and are meant for reselling). I have already sold one Buckling and the Doeling that was for sale. Anyways... here they are... Let me know what you think of them :lol:

Grown Buck









4 month old Buckling









4 month old Buckling that has already been sold









Gray Agouti Doe with Brown Markings. I REALLY like the looks of this girl.









Gray Agouti with White Band. She is bred and should be kidding within the next month or so.









1 year old Doeling. I couldn't get her to keep her head up for the camera :roll: She has waddles!









4 month old Doeling









I am hoping to get some better pictures tomorrow!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I think I have told you already but Ill say it again. Nice collection of pygmies.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww! That last little doe is just too cute!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you both! I am very happy with them! I have been looking for a few Pygmies to go with the Nigis I already had and I finally found them!! It is really hard to find any Minis around here. I have even posted ads wanting to buy some and still haven't got many responses. And it shows to because I sold one of the Doeling before I even got them unloaded from the trailer (which explains the lack of a pic for her)and then the Buckling was sold the day after I got them home!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I just love pygmies! I agree, the last one is a little doll!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Brandi LOVELY!!!!

Yup and definatly more pygmy in those does and the buck.

The bucklings are questionable but from what i do know about kids - they never look quite right when growing.  

Plus pictures are hard to tell depth.

CONGRATULATIONS!! I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!

I can't wait to hear about kids from that bred doe!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!

Yep, Stacey you can just imagine how I have been this last week not being able to post these pics on GW :x It has almost killed me!!! Yes I am looking forward to seeing the babies they will produce :lol: I am hoping for some colorful Doelings to add back to my breeding schedule! BTW I have almost got my Breeding Schedule finished for my website, so I will post it when I get it done so everyone can tell me what they think and share any ideas


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are really pretty goats!!! I have a friend that has some pygmies and they are so cute. I used to have pygmies but I sold them to get my horses and then sold the horses and moved to arkansas. I still like pygmies, they are oh so cute.


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so darling. The Grey Agura probably misspelled looks just like my Buttons. They are all so sweet. (heidi19) Jan


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you both!! I have been really excited about getting to add them to my herd :lol:


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

I knew I misspelled it , I also have a Gray Agouti ,she had a little one in July, Baby Dax he looks just like her. Oh how do you post pictures on here ? Will Photobucket still work? (heidi19) Jan


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes Photobucket works. If you want the pictures to show up in the post then you copy the IMG link and if you just want a link to show up then you can use the HTML link.


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Brandi sounds good. (heidi19) Jan


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

You're welcome! :wink:


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok ,Ok so where is the Browse Button (heidi19) Jan


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

*This is Buttons and Baby Dax (heidi19) Jan*


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

I am still learning my way around here. I found if I go into Edit I can get my Browse button. (heidi19) Jan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

just scroll down farther Jan when first posting then you will see the option to browse


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAWWW.... they are cute!! They do look alot like the one Doe that I have


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

*This is GINGER AND SUNDANCE & TWIN RIVERDANCE*


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

How sweet!! And I like the way you did the hearts around her face. Too cute!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful goats I really like your grown buck coloring and the Gray Agouti with White Band has a sweet look to her. Shelly


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty babies.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Brandi....the agouti pygmy/nigi doe with the brown markings is the one that stuck out for me....what a combo of colors you should have if bred to the adult buck! You have yourself a nice herd of minis...lots of colors!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

liz said:


> Brandi....the agouti pygmy/nigi doe with the brown markings is the one that stuck out for me....what a combo of colors you should have if bred to the adult buck! You have yourself a nice herd of minis...lots of colors!!


Thank you! And yes... she is what sold the deal for me. At first he said he wasn't going to sell her... and I already had my heart set on her, so I was about to walk away without any of them and then he changed his mind. I was so thrilled!!! I am really looking forward to more babies!!!


----------

